# To those of you who have Global glow or Warmed MSF



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have global glow, do i need warmed msf? 

tia!


----------



## lvgz (May 26, 2008)

i actually like global glow more than warmed. i regret getting warmed and selling gg.. lol. gg is a great bronzer, where as warmed has more of a red tone to it


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 26, 2008)

I don't have global glow but I do have Warmed and I love it! I wasn't into MSFs really and I don't plan on buying all of them b/c imo it is really ridiculous when most of them look the same on the skin anyway. 
Warmed just gives me that summery glow, it isn't overpowering. I am NC30/35 and it really makes a great soft golden highlight. I wear it everyday.


----------



## iluvmac (May 27, 2008)

I have Warmed and I like it a lot, but I think Global Glow is quite similar to it, so I'd pass.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 27, 2008)

I love them both but if you're not really into MSF's and just need a nice bronzer then just grab the cheaper one  LOL

I think out of the two I prefer Warmed (also bought a back up of it) since I also wear it everyday as a bronzer
Global Glow has GOLD veining as Warmed has more of a BRONZE veining 

Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have a comparison in natural light 
(I actually took these pics for another thread....)

Here ya go babe..


----------



## Susanne (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I don't have global glow but I do have Warmed and I love it! 
Warmed just gives me that summery glow, it isn't overpowering._


----------



## lDeelDee (May 27, 2008)

Thanks I was thinking about getting Global Glow too! I guess I'll put it off for now and pick another MSF to go after XP


----------



## lDeelDee (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I love them both but if you're not really into MSF's and just need a nice bronzer then just grab the cheaper one  LOL

I think out of the two I prefer Warmed (also bought a back up of it) since I also wear it everyday as a bronzer
Global Glow has GOLD veining as Warmed has more of a BRONZE veining 

Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have a comparison in natural light 
(I actually took these pics for another thread....)

Here ya go babe..





_

 
The Global Glow looks like my Shimpagne in this pic


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 27, 2008)

I personally wouldnt, esp having seen the above swatch.  I only have warmed and the other thing to remember is that each MSF is individual so you may get one colour more than the other e.g my Warmed has a lot more gold veins than the one in the pic above.  Does that make sense!?!

I also think if u have the bronze or apricot BB shimmerbricks, you wont need GG.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 27, 2008)

Global Glow (mine at least) is more metallic than my warmed (which isn't very metallic at all).











They are quite different in my opinion but Warmed is so much better, it has no glitter in it.


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

.........


----------



## nunu (May 27, 2008)

thank you soo much for your replies girls! it really helped!!


----------



## Shepherdess (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for this thread, has helped me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Oh and nunu your new avatar looks cute, your brows look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Bumping this...  they have Warmed at my local CCO and I wanted to ask here before I picked it up...

How are you guys applying this..  or how were you I guess I should say.  All over?  As bulsh/bronzer?  As a highlight for brow bone or cheekbone?


----------



## moonlit (Oct 6, 2008)

I like warmed.. I use it with the 116 or 187 , swirl it and then apply it on cheeks (if i want a bronzer look on my cheeks) or I use it with 168 and make a fishy face (If i want to contour)

Depends on what look you are going for.. I havent' tried it all over but it looks super nice when I use it over hyper real foundation in nc 30.I loveeeee the glowy bronzey look without it feeling heavy on my skin..I have refined golden to contour and if I want a goldenish bronzey look, I dab warmed on my cheeks..


----------



## kimmy (Oct 7, 2008)

i love warmed. it gives such a nice glow...i srsly think everyone should own it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine's not metallic at all, which i like because i think metallic stuff can be a little too over the top for a daily look, but warmed has the perfect little shimmer.


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 7, 2008)

I have both of them and Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Bronze and they are all sufficiently different imo to warrant having all three. I use GG when I want actual bronzing and color, as it shows up a bit more than either of the other two products. It also make a very pretty eyeshadow. Warmed MSF and Bronze give similar looks, but I would have to say that I prefer Warmed.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I always thought warmed was more bronzy than Global glow.... Maybe not!

I usually apply it with my 187 brush and then buff it out for a nice "Warmed" apperance!


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumping this to see how these 2 compare to so ceylon.
Anyone's got pictures?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Bumping this to see how these 2 compare to so ceylon.
Anyone's got pictures?_

 
I'll do some swatches after I come from picking up my kiddo from school


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'll do some swatches after I come from picking up my kiddo from school_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can you tell that after all this discussion i am still lemming for Warmed? lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you so much Tish!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







God...i still don't know. I am lemming for shimpagne as well now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Shimpagne is my MOST favorite...I have 3 (God that is so wrong on so many levels)

Gold Deposit, Wamed and Global Glow are SOOOOOO close


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

Shimpagne is in my wants list lol...

I have gold deposit and global glow..maybe i _should _forget about warmed.
I also have so ceylon and brunette


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^^ You do not need it then...But Shimpagne is unlike any of the others as you can see...Just gives you a healthy glow...so sheer and pretty..as a matter of fact I just traded my brunette for one.....Of course I had 2 of those two!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Shimpagne is my MOST favorite...I have 3 (God that is so wrong on so many levels)

Gold Deposit, Wamed and Global Glow are SOOOOOO close_

 
I have 3 shimpagne msfs too


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

^Ugh you girls are so lucky!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Ugh you girls are so lucky!_

 
I agree. I can't find MSFs anywhere. I really want warmed and some others but it is so hard to find and I don't want to spend a crazy amount for them.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been having this urge for So Ceylon, I have brunette and global glow--what do you think, do I need it??


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I've been having this urge for So Ceylon, I have brunette and global glow--what do you think, do I need it??_

 
In My Opinion ..Not really...But as you see I pretty much have them all so who am I to say NO!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I've been having this urge for So Ceylon, I have brunette and global glow--what do you think, do I need it??_

 
Get it haha!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Shimpagne is in my wants list lol...

I have *gold deposit and global glow*..maybe i should forget about warmed.
I also have *so ceylon* and brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you have those 3 you DON'T need Warmed


----------

